# python



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

does anybody know what the individual parts are called and how much could a cheap bastard like me make one for? i found the tubing at my hardware store for .49 a foot and i could proly cheat them outta a foot or two.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Go to a plumbing department and explain the general idea and function of what your trying to put together. Im pretty sure it wont be much cheaper and may be difficult to find ALL the parts. The adaptors and connectors all cost a $3-$5 and Im sure you would need about 5 pieces and then the hose. How many feet do you need?
say 25 the that =s-- 12.25 + say $20+ for the pieces .99 for the tape for the threads, clamps for the hose. say .69 each x2
1.38

Probably about $35-$40 to make it.

How much is the original one? being you can make it out of brass it would be better!
Think its probably eaier to buy one.

But if you make it add it to I think NICKG's rigging thread.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I know someone on here made his own awhile back but I couldnt find the thread. I just remember that he spent more making his than I spent on buying mine. I pricematched it from petsmart.com and it wound up being like $25 for the 25 foot one. If you really want to DIY here is a good link I found for it.

I hope this is an ok link, if not a mod can delete it.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool! Guess I was wrong about the price then huh!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> I know someone on here made his own awhile back but I couldnt find the thread. I just remember that he spent more making his than I spent on buying mine. I pricematched it from petsmart.com and it wound up being like $25 for the 25 foot one. If you really want to DIY here is a good link I found for it.
> 
> I hope this is an ok link, if not a mod can delete it.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php


sweet thanks for the link im gonna try it and ill post pics when i get it done and the total price as well


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet dude, put up pics.
i basically built my own too. i had the gravel vac piece with just a hose. 
so i got a longer hose and vac into the tub, and to fill the tanks, 
since the bathroom faucet is old, it wont separate to let me fit the piece onto it, i got an extension at home depot for like 50 cents, that hooks up to my shower pipe (gotta take the shower head off), and fits into a garden hose.
i have the piece to hook up to the sink, but my kitchen sinks flow rate is like 1.3 gpm, and my shower is like 6, so its real quick.
kinda ghetto, but it works, and its pretty quick, the set up time is the real thing that sucks, but once its all set up, its quick. 
changing half the water in my three tanks takes about half hour. 
oh, and i put a piece of screen over the bathtub outlet, to catch anything.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

did you use the waterbed filler or what did you use for the main valve that hooks up to the water supply?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

scotty said:


> did you use the waterbed filler or what did you use for the main valve that hooks up to the water supply?


i will take a pic of how it works when i get home, but basically, i hook directly where the shower head hooks up.
ill put pics up in like an hour and a half.
no water bed filler though.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

does a python work like the venturi valve in a carbuertor? if not then can someone sketch me something on paint to show how it works so i can try to mickey mouse one together?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

below is very rough (dont feel like using autocad)
but yes, it is a venturi valve. it ramps the pressure, and then downstream of that valve is a stop valve 
that you open to relieve pressure and create a vacuum in the outet which removes water from the tank.
if you close it, the water goes into the tank.
there has to be a better term for the type of stop valve it is, i just forget it.
but trying to build one is kinda like, too much work for how much one costs.
i got mine for ten bucks, but im pretty sure that if you make a few calls around, looking for a water bed refill valve, you can get one for about five bucks.
i know my parents have one. it is the SAME EXACT THING as what a python comes with.
i mean, by all means make one, and show us how you did it (i love DIY projects) its just that ten minutes research, you probably can find one for less than two gallons of gas.

scotty, im going to change my water tomorrow anyway so ill take pics to show u what i am talking about tomorrow.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nick g said:


> below is very rough (dont feel like using autocad)
> but yes, it is a venturi valve. it ramps the pressure, and then downstream of that valve is a stop valve
> that you open to relieve pressure and create a vacuum in the outet which removes water from the tank.
> if you close it, the water goes into the tank.
> ...


that looks very simple. you could probably make one out of clear tubing and for the venturi valve just downsize the tube and then upsize again and drill into the smaller tube and add the tube form the tank. but first i will call around. if i call and ask for a water bed refill valve will they most likely know what im talking about? or is there another name it might go by?


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok so i made a basic venturi valve and im going to see if it will drain the water out of a bucket and ill get back on it. heres a photo of it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

they will know what you are talking about with a water bed valve (or pump, im not sure exactly what they refer to it as). and while that is a venturi, how are you going to get it tight onto the sink to create the pressure, and you need to be ab le to stop that 
unless you have everything laying around, hose clamps and the sink fitting are going to cost almost as much as just getting one overflow, and also, see the pic below, the intake is in a different place than what you have

View attachment 160478


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah that one didnt work at all. i bought a waterbed fill and drain kit and now my problem is that i have to connect it to my faucet


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Riley said:


> yeah that one didnt work at all. i bought a waterbed fill and drain kit and now my problem is that i have to connect it to my faucet


if u dont mind me asking, how much was it?
and plus, cant u just unscrew the faucet bottom (the part with the screen in it) and connect to there
thats what i did at my parents.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

theres some on ebay for about 4.00+shipping


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thats what i figured, just making sure.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

it was 6 bone or something. i got it attached, but it doesnt really suck it out all that much faster than a syphon


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

way to much effort for me its only $5 lol


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I love my python but hate the plastic parts- this is my third python where the shutoff valve has cracked- and anytime i ever used the shutoff valve it would create so much backpressure that the venturi faucet piece would spray water everywhere nomatter what fitting or faucet i used- I had an old bag full off these waterbed drain/fill venturi's- I need a longer python and think i will make a 50 footer instead of buying another one.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

is there anything i can do to speed up the suction on the waterbed fill/drain kit?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

if you have the faucet up as high as it can go, then no.
you could always use the tube like a syphon... im not sure the flo rate of ur faucet, but this may make a difference.


----------

